# Angel of the North: Crap / Not Crap



## Firky (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## angel up north (Apr 13, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

>




i used to think it was crap but i've got used to it now


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 13, 2006)

I really like Anthony Gormley's stuff


----------



## Spion (Apr 13, 2006)

angel up north said:
			
		

> i used to think it was crap but i've got used to it now



ditto

I thought the wings were too straight and out of keeping with the body


----------



## Belushi (Apr 13, 2006)

I've never seen it IRL but from the pics etc I've seen it looks great.


----------



## Wookey (Apr 13, 2006)

I've been told by someone who's been that it's in the wrong place entirely, and the view is really bad?


----------



## Spion (Apr 13, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I've been told by someone who's been that it's in the wrong place entirely, and the view is really bad?



the view of it from the road is good. maybe they mean the view from it


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 13, 2006)

it's beautiful, inspirational, locally relevant and connected, everything  big civic art should be.


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I've been told by someone who's been that it's in the wrong place entirely, and the view is really bad?



The location is pretty shit, on a windswept hill over looking an industrial estate, right next to the A1... but from certain angles it does look cool. It looks better close up - all rusty and full of textures


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2006)

I liked it when those Newcastle supporters spent a hell of a lot of money making a huge Newcastle shirt for it, which they managed to hoist into place for about an hour before it was taken down. The fools.

I don't think it's shit, by the way, I don't particularly like it either though.


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, they used cricket balls IIRC to launch ropes over and hoist the shirt up - class. A big fuck off to mackums 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/92891.stm


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2006)

Christ! That was 1998   

I remember listening to the game in Sheffield, as I was playing Paintball! Even Man Utd. fans were cheering us on


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> A big fuck off to mackums



Except it was only up for 20 mins & therefore surely a complete waste of money. Looks like someone made a decent profit out of the muppets too.


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Except it was only up for 20 mins & therefore surely a complete waste of money. Looks like someone made a decent profit out of the muppets too.



Bet it didn't cost that much - quick whip around with a bucket in The Strawberry on matchday. It was worth it, you're still taking about it 8 years later


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> It was worth it, you're still taking about it 8 years later



Bugger!!

25 people at £100 a pop for a shirt that cost a grand according to the article though. Someone was laughing!!


----------



## foamy (Apr 13, 2006)

i like antony gormleys cardigans

better civic sculpture


----------



## Firky (Apr 14, 2006)

ro0><)r


----------



## janeb (Apr 14, 2006)

I love it, see it every day I drive to work and it always cheers me up


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 14, 2006)

I signed about 3 petitions to stop it going up.I'd now sign 100 to keep it.I love it.


----------



## dervish (Apr 14, 2006)

its something i think i really ought to have seen in real life by now 

wiskers


----------



## JKKne (Apr 14, 2006)

I like it, I used to live next to it, in Eighton Banks.

Its at its best at a low dusk when it get a red glint to it.

Its in a decent location, to the 'back' of it is, Alllerdene and the Team Valley Retail World/Industrial Estate and to the other side its surrounded by rural-ness of Low Eighton, the north end of Birtley and over the fields towards Kibblesworth and the like

I did hate it when it was first put up, I watched them from the garden when they did it, it was pretty amazing watching this thing go up.

Its also on a former coalfield and the location is kinda welcoming you to Gateshead and latterly Newcastle

Edit to add : Visitors...there is NOTHING there when you get there, the council wanted to light it and place some amenities next to it but Gormley had it written into the contract that nothing could be placed there...the Angel View Inn pub/hotel over the road is great for food too IMO


----------



## kakuma (Apr 15, 2006)

i think it's shite

you could put any sculpture on that hill and it would look good 

i fucking hate gormley. 

the penshaw monument totally owns it


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Apr 15, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I've been told by someone who's been that it's in the wrong place entirely, and the view is really bad?


Of course the view's really bad. It's stuck up all the way in Newcastle. All the view is going to be is a bunch of Trisha types in burberry and 11 year olds pushing buggys.

Maybe if they placed it somewhere a lot more pleasant to view (ie erm....London, etc)


----------



## kakuma (Apr 15, 2006)

angels should look like angels, it looks like some plane wings stook on one of those dressmaker dummies, which it probably is. you could drive past it and not notice it. it's got fuck all to do with th area, and when they try to make it to do with the area like the shirt, or the kid who climbed to the top, it gets closed down in seconds


----------



## Firky (Apr 15, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> Of course the view's really bad. It's stuck up all the way in Newcastle. All the view is going to be is a bunch of Trisha types in burberry and 11 year olds pushing buggys.
> 
> Maybe if they placed it somewhere a lot more pleasant to view (ie erm....London, etc)


 
Burberry? Pfft! You've never been to Newcastle. Every lass wears lycra leggings, an out of season NUFC shirt and silences their babies with a gregg's sausage roll. Burberry? What do you think we are, some kind of southern ponce.

for the record I doubt I wil live up north ever again!


----------



## kakuma (Apr 15, 2006)

fuck off twat


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 15, 2006)

skunkboy69 said:
			
		

> I signed about 3 petitions to stop it going up.I'd now sign 100 to keep it.I love it.



why?


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 15, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> angels should look like angels............



They don't exist


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 16, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> Of course the view's really bad. It's stuck up all the way in Newcastle. All the view is going to be is a bunch of Trisha types in burberry and 11 year olds pushing buggys.
> 
> Maybe if they placed it somewhere a lot more pleasant to view (ie erm....London, etc)




Piss off !   

I love it, wasn`t too sure at first, but when I saw it irl ---- wow !


----------



## kakuma (Apr 16, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> They don't exist



if they did they wouldn't have glider wings tho


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 16, 2006)

lostexpectation said:
			
		

> why?



Like most people in the neighbourhood I assumed it was going to be bloody awful.In fact,it's not.I love seeing it when I'm returning home.Canary wharf and The London Eye have been called beautiful too.I don't think their beauty comes anywhere near the Angels.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 16, 2006)

whenever i come back to newcastle i miss it cos i'm looking out for the bridges


----------



## JKKne (Apr 19, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> the penshaw monument totally owns it



Possibly...actually...definitley the most pointless monument in the history of monuments.

Not only is it in Penshaw...which has no actual point itself, apart from a short cut but its nothing...All you can see from it is the Sunderland Echo Building, Stadium of Light and Nissan...

Urgh


----------



## wiskey (Apr 19, 2006)

so ugly forgotten places dont deserve to have things put there? they should stay ugly and forgotten?


----------



## JKKne (Apr 19, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> so ugly forgotten places dont deserve to have things put there? they should stay ugly and forgotten?



Penshaw was really pretty, if you look at the old photos', then Sunderland Council threw up some council housing.

Herrington Country Park nearby is alright, former open mining site...I think the Beeb did a concert there not long ago


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 19, 2006)

I saw it when I went up there to watch Toon v Wolves and I thought it was great.


So there


----------



## kakuma (Apr 19, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> so ugly forgotten places dont deserve to have things put there? they should stay ugly and forgotten?



you obviously have never been to gateshead


----------



## JKKne (Apr 19, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> you obviously have never been to gateshead



 

J.B Priestley




			
				J.B Priestley said:
			
		

> Whoever designed Gateshead I declare to be an enemy of mankind



Take away Eighton, Whickham, Low Fell and The Quays and its horrendous


----------



## kakuma (Apr 19, 2006)

my mate from one of them dunston once went on a big rant about how newcastle has poured so much money into making the city look absolutely top notch in the last few years, but gateshead town centre still looks like it did in the 70s


i had to laugh

blaydon is fucking nice tho


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i think it's shite
> 
> you could put any sculpture on that hill and it would look good
> 
> ...









http://www.twcsa.nhs.uk/

what are the other things to look out for ? 

.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 19, 2006)

the quayside

the baltic

big lamp

highgate

leazes park/leazes terraces 

fuck man, it is depressing that newcastle is just seen as the football club, the angel, and stupid twats in short skirts and white skirts

that is one of the reasons i hate the bbc. posh cunts


----------



## bfg (Apr 19, 2006)

Its better than this proposed lump of shit

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/1959583.stm


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 20, 2006)

*i think thats really cool*

http://www.nickelinstitute.org/index.cfm/ci_id/11268.htm

http://www.solarpyramid.co.uk/content.php?content_id=61

i see its completetion date has been set backa good few times...


----------



## anfield (Apr 20, 2006)

It's great. End of.


----------



## JKKne (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone seen the plans for the Durham Bowl?

Its ingenious...There's a lovely historic cityscape and they're going to put some sort of martian-esque space bowl over it


----------



## brahaminda (Apr 21, 2006)

> It's great. End of.



True
But have you noticed it gets_ smaller _the closer you get to it?


----------



## janeb (Apr 21, 2006)

Kinda, but then when you stand right underneath it and look up it's huge


----------



## JKKne (Apr 22, 2006)

Bigger wingspan than a 747


----------



## BettyButterfly (Apr 23, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Burberry? Pfft! You've never been to Newcastle. Every lass wears lycra leggings, an out of season NUFC shirt and silences their babies with a gregg's sausage roll.


----------



## BettyButterfly (Apr 23, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> Of course the view's really bad. It's stuck up all the way in Newcastle. All the view is going to be is a bunch of Trisha types in burberry and 11 year olds pushing buggys.
> 
> Maybe if they placed it somewhere a lot more pleasant to view (ie erm....London, etc)



Riot sky, you have decribed my next door neighbour and I'm not in Newcastle.

I silence mine with a sayers pasty actually!   

It does piss me off all this _London is the Centre of the Universe shit_. You have crap places down south as well and more than enough problems.

Get out of ya glass house!


----------



## BIG davie H (Apr 24, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> I really like Anthony Gormley's stuff




so do i i live in crosby liverpool and on our beach there are 100 iron men looking out to seahttp://home.online.no/~pjhaalan/place1.jpg

it is well worth a visit, as well as my local


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 24, 2006)

boy thats freaky, how often do the coast guard called out because of those reginald perils?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

I like it, I just think it should have been bigger.


----------



## FruitandNut (Apr 27, 2006)

Having some of my early roots in Newcastle, I feel like I am 'coming home' in some way when I see the 'Angel' looming up ahead of me.   I did at first have reservations, but now I think it quite an evocative wind break.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 28, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> http://www.twcsa.nhs.uk/
> 
> what are the other things to look out for ?
> 
> .



charva's... always best to keep half an eye out for them like


----------



## free spirit (Apr 28, 2006)

more seriously...

just look UP as you walk through Newcastle, at eye level it's all corporate shop fronts, but look up and you'll see some fucking great buildings  

oh and you've got to check out the castle keep, and ask someone where the vampire rabbit is


----------



## BIG davie H (Apr 30, 2006)

lostexpectation said:
			
		

> boy thats freaky, how often do the coast guard called out because of those reginald perils?



Quite a lot in the first few weeks, it lucky that the coast guard station for the north west is also on crosby beach, or the would of been a lot of wasted trips, Jet skis have been banned as people were using them for like a skiing event


----------



## JKKne (May 1, 2006)

free spirit said:
			
		

> more seriously...
> 
> just look UP as you walk through Newcastle, at eye level it's all corporate shop fronts, but look up and you'll see some fucking great buildings
> 
> oh and you've got to check out the castle keep, and ask someone where the vampire rabbit is



Standing by the monument and looking down towards Grey St with its curves is impressive.

Shame they got rid of a lot of Grainger Town...for friggin Eldon Square

At least Westgate House is coming down...I assume Wetherspoons is going to have to shut for a bit...unless drinkers dodge the rubble


----------



## free spirit (May 10, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> Standing by the monument and looking down towards Grey St with its curves is impressive.
> 
> Shame they got rid of a lot of Grainger Town...for friggin Eldon Square
> 
> At least Westgate House is coming down...I assume Wetherspoons is going to have to shut for a bit...unless drinkers dodge the rubble



hopefully it might accidentally come down on weatherspoons


----------

